# Water Line Replacement



## bubblegummom (Mar 10, 2012)

We may have to have our water line replaced from the meter to the house. What kind of pipe should it be replaced with?

Loretta


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Where do you at??


----------



## Shawner (Mar 10, 2012)

Might want to check with the city, they might have a recommendation n depending on the water and soil in your area.

Here in BC, the most common are:

*Soft Copper* 






*Black Polyethylene* (aka municipal tubing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PEX* 





The black tubing is probably cheapest but isn't rated for hot water.


----------



## bubblegummom (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in Seattle, itiswhatitis1.

Thank you Shawner! Pictures, too!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think PEX is approved for underground burial and definitely not soft copper.


----------



## Shawner (Mar 10, 2012)

kok328 said:


> I don't think PEX is approved for underground burial and definitely not soft copper.



They're both common here.

What do you use there?


----------



## bubblegummom (Mar 12, 2012)

So is there some kind of a meter that can detect a water leak? Is there a metal detector or something that can detect metal pipes?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.rushplumbingseattle.com/water-mains.html
Companies like this one can do it with out digging up your yard.


----------



## bubblegummom (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you nealtw. Can this be done on a driveway that has a downslope?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see any reason why it couldn't be done. I would find a couple companys and get quotes.


----------



## bubblegummom (Mar 16, 2012)

If we were to have a plastic pipe put in, how would the house be grounded?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2012)

You will need a ground rod put in, should be done by an electrision.


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Mar 16, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> You will need a ground rod put in, should be done by an electrision.



What a electrision?????


----------



## bubblegummom (Mar 18, 2012)

So we have had 3 plumbers come out and give estimates. One wants to use copper, 2 want to use pex. So now the choice. Several people have suggested HDPE, but that has not been offered.

But you know, we have moles in our yard from time to time and I have read that varmints chew through pex. What to do?

They would be using trenchless, directional boring equipment, like nealtw suggested, to go under the concrete.

Thank you!


----------

